# Briggs and Stratton 18hp performance



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all. 
Since this is my first thread I'll introduce myself. My name is Pete Faggella and I am 17 years old, I'm a senior in H.S. I am highly into go-karts, engines, cars, etc. I made an electric skateboard, electric wheelbarrow, and did an engine swap into my Caravan. (From Throttle Body Injection to Turbocharged. Currently dead with a broken rod)

I have a 1990 Craftsman lawnmower with an 18hp 2-cylinder engines. I have done some pulley swaps, and it currently goes 25mph, verified by GPS. 
Rebuilding the carburator, I somehow misplaced a spring, or something so it no longer works. Now that I'm in the market for a new one, I was wondering if there were any performance carburators out there for my application

If anyone knows, I'd gladly appreciate some info.

Thanks in advance,
Pete Faggella


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Can you post the engine Model, Type, and Code numbers?


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

bbnissan said:


> Can you post the engine Model, Type, and Code numbers?


Yes! I'll have them for you later tonight, I'm at school now.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm guessing this is one of the B&S engines with the down draft carbs. If it is, you are pretty limited on performance parts but I can probably tell you how to repair the carb...

Most of the time when I see someone work on this carb that isn't familiar with it, they end up putting the carb gasket in backwards. If the gasket is in backwards, the carb will not work at all.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what is it a opposed twin, yep i had the I/C model, well your limited very since they use diaprahms and are downdraft. only real way your gonna make it go is extensive performance mods.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

What kind of performance pieces are we talking about? I'm game for anything so long as it doesnt cost huge amounts of money. I was thinking of making a nice exhaust system, out of a muffler from an old honda...good flowing for a tractor and it should be fairly quiet.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That's just it...there are no performance parts for that carb. You are going to have to redrill the carb and ports if you want any kind of performance gain. But don't just run out and redrill the carb...you need to know a little about fluid mechanics before you even attempt something like that. If you want to know exactly what I'm talking about, do a search on Google for fluid mechanics and similarity models.

You may be better off by dumping the down draft carb and installing dual Walbro side draft carbs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep and to redrill it would require a very good expensive straight tiny drill bits. and to make a nice exhaust why not just straight pip it. that'll do it. could install two 9hp walbro's on each side and get a bit of difference when you adjust em.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I wasn't planning on that, haha. a two-carb setup would be nice. 

numbers are as follows: 
M
odel: 422707

Type: 1516 01

Code: 91110712


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

shave the heads take off about .030 , two carburators looks cool but is over kill , you can buy off set key ways to play with timing ,advance timing will give more bottom end ,retard the timing for for top end , i would go advance ,, you might try something like raptor for some goodies , but its going to really make a big difference by taking some off the heads it will really up the compression by making the combustion chamber smaller , i have built a couple pretty fast mowers with kohlers on them but you are going to get more bang for the buck by spending money on pullys i use the center out of the snapper disk and cut the pully out and weld the pully to the snapper center ,also use a 7 speed transaxle , i go as big as i can with the engine pully like eight incher , and as small as i can on the transaxle have had mine as fast as 60 mph and let off thats with a single cyl 15.5 kohler bone stock ,my sister races one that none in the area can beat it has a 18 briggs stock other than the heads belt sanded right in the garage smokin fast on an old craftsman rider ,mine is an old wizzard i think otasco used to sell , just keep in mind on the pullys it works like a ten speed bike just kinda tricky to get the right combo , also i took out the bronze bushings and put in cage bearings where the axles go through the transaxle , and hard grease , but you might want to check out some raptor engines goodies pretty cool stuff you can get alcohol carburators or anything else you want


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bb nissan knows what he is talking about check that top gasket and make sure the hole in the gasket lines up with the one in the carburator , it will have extra gaskets in the kit that you wont use just match it up with the old one ... if you lost one of the fuel pump springs you can get them in a fuel pump kit cheap or the dude at the local shop might give you one .


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

sweet man! thanks for the great ideas.

Do you guys know of anywhere where I can get a diagram of this carburator?


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm taking the tractor to a friends tomorrow. Battle of the tractors! oooo!
If mine runs that is.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Turbo_Minivan said:


> sweet man! thanks for the great ideas.
> 
> Do you guys know of anywhere where I can get a diagram of this carburator?


 www.briggsandstratton.com, oh yeah the head shaving would work, you could in fact if you wanted to install chrome rings and go ahead and shave the piston down and up the gov to run about 4200 rpm and go with a racing trans.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://forum.4cycle.com/messages/7/7.php



here is some cool stuff too


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you guys! I really appreciate it!! I'll have this sucka' running in no time!


----------



## chipmonk (Sep 22, 2009)

*18 hp b/s*

can i turn a 18 hp vertical into a horizontal ?


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

chipmonk said:


> can i turn a 18 hp vertical into a horizontal ?


nope.


----------

